# Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt



## Patzak (25. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da ich vor kurzen mein SBF See und Binnen gemacht habe möchte ich mein Boot auf ein größeren Motor umrüsten!

Es soll ein 30 bis 40PS Aussenborder werden!
Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob es ein 2Takt bzw. ein 4Takt werden soll?

Welche Vor. und Nachteile haben beide?
Habe wenig Ahnung von diesen Motoren.

Da ich nun auch mal öfters schleppen möchte und daher sehr viel im Standgas fahren werde, weiß ich nicht welcher Motor besser sein würde.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!!!:vik:

MfG
Christian


----------



## benzy (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*

Hallo Cristian,

zum schleppen ist ein Viertakter dem Zweitakter bedeutend überlegen! Aber er wird in der von dir angegebenen Leistungsklasse schnell mal über 100 kg wiegen. Das sollte man auch bedenken. Ich fahre einen 35 PS Evinrude von 1979-keine Probleme damit-wenn nicht der Verbrauch wäre! Aber das alleine ist kein Grund ihn zu schrotten!


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*

wenn du damit auch mal schleppen möchtest - dann nimm nen 4-takter ...
laufruhiger, verbrauchsfreundlicher - aber auch teurer, etwas wartungsintensiver und nicht ganz so spritzig wie nen 2-T ...
langfristig aber ne Investition die sich lohnt - auch beim evtl Wiederverkauf


----------



## Patzak (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*

Ist das also Richtig:

2Takter:
Vorteile: günstiger im Kauf
              nicht so Pflege Intensiv

Nachteile: im Standgas beim schleppen unruhiger
                mehr Verbrauch


4Takter:
Vorteile: Ruhiger Lauf
              weniger Verbrauch

Nachteile: höheres Gewicht
                Plege Intensiv


Richtig so???


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*

im großen und ganzen ja ! 
nen 4-tackter sollte je nach Gebrauch ab und an schon mal ne Inspektion haben - wenn du nicht soooo viel fährts muß das aber auch nicht jedes Jahr sein

hier war neulich im Flohmarkt nen 30 PS 4-tackter zu haben zu nem vernünftigen Kurs ... kannst ja nochmal gucken


----------



## boot (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*

Ich habe einen  2 Takter der ist auch alt  1979  und vom Verbrauch auch nicht gerade Günstig,aber er hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*



Patzak schrieb:


> Ist das also Richtig:
> 
> 2Takter:
> Vorteile: günstiger im Kauf
> ...


 das war eimal wenn du den tohatsu 50 ps direkteinspritzer nimmst machst du keinen fehler im hohen drehzahlbereich wie schmitz katze und wenig verbrauch leichter wie 4tackt im standgas so gut wie kein verbrauch und rotzt nicht wie die alten 2 takter ach so in der anschaffung mußt du suchen er wurde mal von 3500.- - 3999.- euronen angeboten.


----------



## Schl@chter (25. März 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder 2Takt oder 4Takt*

Mein 2 Takt von 66 hat mich auch nie im Stich gelassen aber der Sprit Verbrauch und das unruhige laufverhalten beim schleppen nervt  dafür sehr günstig in der Anschaffung und Wartung .Werde mir mitte des Jahres  wohl nen Tldi zulegen.


----------

